# DDI: Has anyone found a Promo Code?



## Jan van Leyden (Oct 15, 2008)

The checkout-page for the DDI-subscription sports a field called "Promo Code". Has anyone detected such a code anywhere?

Cheapskate that I am, I don't want to pay the full price, only to see a discount offer the day after.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't seen or heard anything. Maybe it is there for future promos.


----------

